# Spicy Boiled Red Potatoes? New Orleans style. Anyone have a recipe?



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

A few years ago I was in New Orleans and had the best red potatoes (along with a lot of excellent seafood - crab, shrimp, oysters)  They were whole red potatoes and they were very spicy and very delicious. 

Does anyone have a recipe?  I'd love to make them but I haven't been able to find a recipe.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## amywalters (Mar 10, 2011)

How funny...I was just in New Orleans on March 6 - March 9 for Mardi Gras.  I had some of these too...  I was just now looking for a recipe for them, but cannot find one.  However, I do know that with crawfish boils, they boil crawfish, corn-on-cob, and new potatoes in a pot with water and shrimp&crab boil... so that is what I'm going to try... just boiling some water, putting in some shrimp/crab boil (either liquid OR the packet stuff), and then boiling the potatoes in it...

perhaps you can google 'shrimp and crab boil' to see if there's a listing for it there....


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Check this out: http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/126914


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Being from Louisiana, I can almost assure you they were the result of crawfish/shrimp/crab boil seasoning that is used when the seafood is boiled. At least that is how we do our own. All vegetables are placed in a separate bag, potatoes, corn on the cob, mushroom, garlic, and thrown right into the same pot as the seafood to cook.

The seasoning mixture seems to be what I cook with on most days, salt, garlic powder and cayenne pepper!


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you everyone!!!  Who knew it would be so easy.


----------

